# my first ever engine detail



## CHAPPERS70 (May 3, 2010)

Had a shot at the engine bay today

usual road grime, but the gearbox could not be seen for oil and grease. 


















i applied power force lidle special apg and then agitated, this was then rinsed. out came the karcher and this was put onto steam mode to tackle the gearbox, after drying i treated the plastics and hoses to a cheap rubber and vinyl dressing i had lying around. the bulkhead and slam panel was given a quick ag resin and thats about it.








i have never used the karcher on steam and was really impressed at the way the gearbox came out.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Looks good mate :thumb:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Tidy job done there!


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice one, that's a great job. I'm a bit wary about the engine bay, and I don't have the steam facility. Maybe one day soon I'll have a go.


----------



## integrale (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice looking good.


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

want to have a go at mine but worried ill end up not being able to start her! Did a mates by hand and it came out quite nice!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

I did on of those the other mate nice work there


----------



## Turbo R (Apr 5, 2010)

looks good


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks very good. What Karcher do you have?


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

looks loads better :thumb:


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

You can use a normal pressure washer on an engine bay provided you take precautions. You can use cling flim, platic bags with rubber bands, or even tin foil to cover up any electrical \ sensitive areas and then lightly spray out the engine bay. Just be careful and don't use a sustained flow and you should be fine. Some people also do this with the engine running to allow the heat to quickly dry off any excess moisture.


----------



## Lunddean (May 8, 2010)

This looks like brand new car, wory good jab.


----------

